# How to remove textinfo-lite?



## benpptung (Jul 13, 2014)

`# portmaster -adwv`
`# portmaster -L`

I see the following :

```
===>>> texinfo-lite-5.2

	===>>> The print/texinfo-lite port moved to print/indexinfo
	===>>> Reason: Replaced by indexinfo to handle info page index
```

I find no way to remove the above message, and cannot `pkg_delete textinfo-lite`*.* What should I do?


----------



## fonz (Jul 13, 2014)

Does `portmaster -o print/indexinfo print/texinfo-lite` help?


----------



## gessel (Jun 30, 2015)

Just in case someone is looking: yes, the above command does successfully solve the issue.


----------

